# Really Need some experts help here.



## fluxmaden (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello all, i just bought a AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black editions, 
Installed it on a Asus M4A78 Pro Motherboard, with the latest BIOS version, The problem is, why when i go to the task manager, and other CPU information programs it only states 2 Cores running! where did the other 2 go to? its Blank!!!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2009)

fluxmaden said:


> Hello all, i just bought a AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black editions,
> Installed it on a Asus M4A78 Pro Motherboard, with the latest BIOS version, The problem is, why when i go to the task manager, and other CPU information programs it only states 2 Cores running! where did the other 2 go to? its Blank!!!!!



Youve post this in the wrong section 

Im not really up on AMD CPU's anymore, but could it be set to the cool 'n' quiet mode so it only uses 2 CPUS when idle?


----------

